

I'm Quitting Breathing - Vexenon
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/08/im-quitting-breathing/
I hope Arrington will respond by quitting TechCrunch.
======
Ronkdar
Satire at its finest.

------
blackboxxx
Do it on your own watch, not mine.

